# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Δυσκολεύομαι να βρω καινούργιες παρέες και φίλους.

## apsihologitos

Χαιρετίζω όλα τα μέλη του forum.
Είμαι καινούργιος είμαι 30 χρονών και είναι το πρώτο μου θέμα στο forum.
Όπως λέει και ο τίτλος του θέματος δυσκολεύομαι πολύ στο να βρω και να κάνω καινούργιες παρέες και φίλους, δεν ξέρω άμα έχω κοινωνικό άγχος ή στρες και με δυσκολεύει σε αυτόν τον τομέα.
Έχω δοκιμάσει πολλές δραστηριότητες και τρόπους αλλά τίποτα. Παρατηρώ οτι όλοι όσοι έχουν ήδη παρέες και φίλους δεν ενδιαφέρονται για άλλες η να γνωρίσουν καινούργια άτομα. Επίσης εχω διαπίστώσει όσες φορές προσπάθησα να πλησιάσω πολύ κοινωνικά άτομα οτι οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς εχουν απαιτήσεις για να σε κάνουν παρέα πχ να μπορεις να τους γνωρίσεις κοπέλες ή να είσαι αρκετά γνωστός κτλ.
Τα τελευταία χρόνια δεν εχω κανέναν και είμαι τελείως μόνος απλά βλέπω τους άλλους που κάνουν παρέες πολύ εύκολα και όλοι τους θέλουν και εχω φρικάρει δεν ξερω τι να κάνω.
Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας, και αν κάπιος έχει εμπειρία σε παρόμοιο πρόβλημα πως το έλυσε;

----------


## makis1984

Σιγουρα υπαρχουν ατομα με τα οποια ταιριαζεις και δεν εχουν τρομερες απαιτησεις απο τους αλλους. Μη ζανεις το θαρρος και την ελπιδα . Να εισαι ο εαυτος σου και ολα θα πανε καλα :Smile:

----------


## apsihologitos

Το θεμα ειναι οτι οσο περναει ο καιρος απογοητευομαι ολο και ποιο πολυ επειδη δεν εχω καταφερει κατι. Οσο ελπιδα και θαρρος να εχεις αυτα μειωνονται οταν δεν βλεπεις αποτελεσμα.

----------


## Xfactor

δλδ στις δραστηριότητες που κανεις εχεις προσπαθησει να μιλησεις με ανθρώπους?
επισης αν θες πες πως εφτασες στο σημειο να μην εχεις κανεναν..παντα ετσι ησουν η τωρα τελευταια?

----------


## nikos2

η ελειψη κοινωνικοτητας ειναι ψυχολογικη διαταραχη.
μιας και που ρωτας πως να λυσεις το προβλημα σου, εγω θα σου πω οτι πρεπει να πας σε εναν ψυχολογο αντρα η γυναικα οτι θελεις και θα σε καθοδηγησει.
μη περιμενεις να βρεις λυση μονος σου, εαν μπορουσες, θα το ειχες κανει εδω και πολλα χρονια. μην αφηνεις τα χρονια να περνουν :Big Grin:

----------


## apsihologitos

xfactor

Οχι ποτε δεν το ειχα ευκολο να βρω παρεες απλα τωρα μεγαλωσα στα 30 δεν εισαι στο σχολειο η στις σπουδες για να εισαι μεσα σε κοσμο και να μπορεις ευκολα να πλησιασεις καποιον.
Οσο στις δραστηριοτητες ενοειται οτι μιλαω με τους υπολοιπους αλλα με το τελος της δραστηριοτητας τελειωνουν ολα, απο οτι εχω καταλαβει ολοι εχουν παρεες και δεν θελουν η αδιαφορουν για καινουργιες.

nikos2 
Ο ψυχολογος δεν θα σου βρει παρεα δεν μπορει να το κανει αυτο

----------


## black angel

από παρεες όπως ειχα καποτε δεν εχω πλεον! ολοι μου οι φιλοι είναι από σχολειο και καναδυο από τον στρατο, ολοι παντρεμένοι με παιδια οποτε τους βλεπω αραια και που, ασχολουμε με διαφορες δραστηριότητες και συναναστρέφομαι με κοσμο αλλα εχω διαπιστωσει ότι δεν είναι όπως οι παρεες που ειχα παλια. το πιο πιθανον να φταιει η ηλικια ισως και η ασθενεια αλλα δεν νοιωθω την αναγκη για νεους φιλους και παρεες, μου αρκει που συναναστρεφομαι

----------


## mara035

> xfactor
> 
> Οχι ποτε δεν το ειχα ευκολο να βρω παρεες απλα τωρα μεγαλωσα στα 30 δεν εισαι στο σχολειο η στις σπουδες για να εισαι μεσα σε κοσμο και να μπορεις ευκολα να πλησιασεις καποιον.
> Οσο στις δραστηριοτητες ενοειται οτι μιλαω με τους υπολοιπους αλλα με το τελος της δραστηριοτητας τελειωνουν ολα, απο οτι εχω καταλαβει ολοι εχουν παρεες και δεν θελουν η αδιαφορουν για καινουργιες.
> 
> nikos2 
> Ο ψυχολογος δεν θα σου βρει παρεα δεν μπορει να το κανει αυτο


εχω δοκιμαστει σε διαφορες δραστηριοτητες καποιες τις παρατησα κι ολας γιατι δεν μου αρεσαν . Σε αυτες σε πολυ λιγες βρηκα ατομα της ηλικιας μου η σχεδον κοντα μου . Ηταν πολυ μικροτερα η πολυ μεγαλυτερα . οσο κρατουσαν οι δραστηριοτητες ολα μια χαρα μετα τελος . 
Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα σε αυτο που λες . Ειναι σπανιο να βρεις καποιον ¨ανοιχτο" που να θελει να σε βαλει τον κυκλο του . ακομα και φιλικοι να ειναι μαζι σου κατα τη διαρκεια της οποιας δραστηριοτητας δεν υπαρχει μετα . Το τραγικο ειναι που μου εχουν τυχει και καποιοι ξινοι ... εκει να δεις .

Ο ψυχολογος η ψυχοθεραπευτης θα προσπαθησει να βρει το προβλημα πυ υπαρχει εκ των εσω.. ναι δεν θα σου βρει παρεα , θα σου πει αυτα τα γνωστα μην κλεινεσαι βγες εξω κανε εκεινο κανε το αλλο ..
εξω απο το χωρο πολλα θα ακουσεις και αν ειναι και καποιος οχι τοσο καλος σου λεει εχεις καταθλιψη και αν ειναι και ψυχιατρος σου δινει και αγωγη . Τοσο απλα

----------


## Xfactor

> εχω δοκιμαστει σε διαφορες δραστηριοτητες καποιες της παρατησα κι ολας γιατι δεν μου αρεσαν . Σε αυτες σε πολυ λιγες βρηκα ατομα της ηλικιας μου η σχεδον κοντα μου . Ηταν πολυ μικροτερα η πολυ μεγαλυτερα . οσο κρατουσαν οι δραστηριοτητες ολα μια χαρα μετα τελος . 
> Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα σε αυτο που λες . Ειναι σπανιο να βρεις καποιον ανοικτο που ναθελει να ανοιξει τον κυκλο του . ακομα και φιλικοι να ειναι μαζι σου κατα τη διαρκεια της οποιας δραστηριοτητας δεν υπαρζει μετα . Το τραγικο ειναι που μου εχουν τυχει και καποιοι ξινοι ... εκει να δεις .
> 
> Ο ψυχολογος η ψυχοθεραπευτης θα προσπαθησει να βρει το προβλημα πυ υπαρχει εκ των εσω.. ναι δεν θα σου βρει παρεα , θα σοπυ πει αυτα τα γνωστα μην κλεινεσαι βγες εξω κανε εκεινο κανε το αλλο ..
> εξω απο το χωρο πολλα θα ακουσεις και αν ειναι και καποιος οχι τοσο καλος σου λεει εχεις καταθλιψη και αν ειναι και ψυχιατρος σου δινει και αγωγη . Τοσο απλα


ωραια αφου και οι δυο θελετε να γνωρισετ καινουργια ατομα και ψάχνεται παρεες γιατι δεν μιλατε μεταξυ σας ....μπορει και να συμπαθησει ο ενας τον αλλο

----------


## apsihologitos

Mara035 εχεις απολυτο δικαιο απλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω για ποιον λογο δεν θελουν καινουργιους φιλους απο την αλλη βλεπω ατομα τα οποια εχουν ηδη μεγαλες παρεες να του 《κυνηγανε》 ατομα για να κανουν παρεα μαζι τους και δεν μπορω να το εξηγησω ισως δεν εχω ολα οσα θελει καποιος για να κανει παρεα μαζι μου.

Οσο για το δευτερο μερος του μηνυματος σου συμφωνω απολυτα μονο οποιος η οποια δεν εχουν κανενα φιλο μπορουν να το καταλαβουν. Να θες να βγεις εξω να διασκεδασεις και να μην μπορεις λογω ελλειψης παρεας

----------


## apsihologitos

X factor
Βασικα καλη ειναι η ιδεα σου δεν εχω προβλημα εγω οποιος η οποια θελει να γνωριστουμε για παρεα ευπροσδεκτος.

----------


## savatage

> X factor
> Βασικα καλη ειναι η ιδεα σου δεν εχω προβλημα εγω οποιος η οποια θελει να γνωριστουμε για παρεα ευπροσδεκτος.


Mπραβο αψυχολογητε! Να κανονισετε ενα μιτινγκ για ολους οσοι νιωθουν μοναξια και θελουν να κανουν νεες παρεες και γιατι οχι και φιλιες ή ο,τι αλλο προκυψει. Ολα τα άλλα φορουμ κανουν συναντησεις.

----------


## apsihologitos

Ενοειται προσωπικα πιστευω αν ειμαστε με κοινο προβλημα ολοι μας θα ειναι καλυτερα για ολους στο να το αντιμετωπισουμε καλυτερα.

----------


## mara035

Άσε αυτό που λες ότι κάποιοι τραβάνε άτομα σαν το μέλι έχει να κάνει με την προσωπικότητα τους αυτό .Είναι λαμπεροί ,πιστεύουν στον εαυτό τους ,μπορεί να είναι και νάρκισσοι και συνήθως είναι "ηγέτες " και το επιθυμούν κι όλας. Ευχαριστώ δεν θα πάρω

Επίσης αν είσαι εσύ πολύ κλειστός χαρακτήρας παίζει και αυτό το ρόλο του .. Αν δεν εμπιστεύεσαι και με το δίκιο σου , η αν δεν κάνεις τα χατίρια των άλλων το χω δει σε πολλούς κριτήριο για να σε κάνουν παρέα . 
Επίσης μπορεί να βρεις άτομα που να μη σε καλύπτουν οπότε πάλι μένεις μόνος .Εγώ ας πούμε έχω ένα τέτοιο άτομο και θα βγω μαζί του μονο σε θέατρο η αν τύχει σε κανένα μαγαζι βράδυ που δεν μιλάς .Γιατί δεν το αντέχω .Δεν είναι προς τιμή μου αυτό που λέω φυσικά αλλά το συγκεκριμένο είναι περίπτωση ...

Άρα σου απαντώ και στο δεύτερο σκέλος .Πάλι κενό θα αισθάνεσαι αν με τον άλλο δεν υπάρχει κάτι να σας συνδέει .χημεία ..

----------


## mara035

> Mπραβο αψυχολογητε! Να κανονισετε ενα μιτινγκ για ολους οσοι νιωθουν μοναξια και θελουν να κανουν νεες παρεες και γιατι οχι και φιλιες ή ο,τι αλλο προκυψει. Ολα τα άλλα φορουμ κανουν συναντησεις.



Τα φόρουμ αυτα που λες είναι ένα και ένα .Συνήθως είναι άλλης νοοτροπίας και άλλων "αναγκών"
Αν αναφέρεσαι σε αυτά που φαντάζομαι ..
Εκεί να δεις απογοήτευση

----------


## savatage

> Τα φόρουμ αυτα που λες είναι ένα και ένα .Συνήθως είναι άλλης νοοτροπίας και άλλων "αναγκών"


Δηλαδη τι ειδους αναγκων κατα τη γνωμη σου?

----------


## mara035

Αν εννοείς αυτά που φαντάζομαι τύπου σάιτ γνωριμιών ε εντάξει όλοι πάνε για συγκεκριμένα πράγματα . 
Στο μεταξύ πρέπει να αφιερώσεις παρά πολύ χρόνο μέχρι να βρεις κάποιον που υποτίθεται ταιριάζεις ,αν σου λέει και την αλήθεια. άσε που αυτά τα ψιλοφοβαμαι κι όλας !!

----------


## savatage

> Αν εννοείς αυτά που φαντάζομαι τύπου σάιτ γνωριμιών ε εντάξει όλοι πάνε για συγκεκριμένα πράγματα . 
> Στο μεταξύ πρέπει να αφιερώσεις παρά πολύ χρόνο μέχρι να βρεις κάποιον που υποτίθεται ταιριάζεις ,αν σου λέει και την αλήθεια. άσε που αυτά τα ψιλοφοβαμαι κι όλας !!


Οχι καμμια σχεση. Μιλαω για φορουμ ολων των ειδων. Για πληροφορικη, τεχνολογια, γενικου περιεχομενου, ο,τι μπορεις να φανταστεις, ολα κανουν συναντησεις και πολλα ατομα γνωριζονται και τελικα κολλανε. 
Εδω στο e-psychology ειναι παρα πολλες οι δημοσιευσεις ανθρωπων που υποφερουν απο μοναξια και παραπονιουνται οτι δεν εχουν καταφερει να κανουν παρεες και φιλιες.

----------


## apsihologitos

Δηλαδη πιστευεται οτι αν βρεθουν ατομα με κοινο προβλημα που ειναι η δυσκολια στην ευρεση παρεας και επειδιωκουν κοινη λυση που ειναι σιγα σιγα να κοινωνικοποιουνται πιστευεται οτι θα αποτυχουν???

----------


## apsihologitos

Στο e-psychology δεν εχει γινει καποια προσπαθεια να συναντηθουν ολοι αυτοι που ψαχνουν παρεα?

----------


## mara035

Savantage αυτό που λες δεν το γνώριζα .Για αυτό πήγε το μυαλό μου αλλού .Δεν ήξερα ότι οργανώνουν συναντήσεις ..αυτοί ξεκινούν και από κάπου με κοινά ενδιαφέροντα ...

Αψυχολογητε διακρίνω ότι έχεις ένα φοβο .Δλδ κι αν αποτύχεις ? Γνωρίζεις καποιον και δεν σου κάνει η εσύ σε αυτόν η είναι αμοιβαίο .Δεν κολλάτε .Γιατί αυτό είναι αποτυχία ?
Προσπαθείς για το καλύτερο ..

----------


## savatage

> Στο e-psychology δεν εχει γινει καποια προσπαθεια να συναντηθουν ολοι αυτοι που ψαχνουν παρεα?


Μου ειχε πει ενα ατομο οτι πριν χρονια γινονταν συναντησεις μεταξυ καποιων μελων. Εγω τωρα τον τελευταιο χρονο που γραφω, βλεπω το αντιθετο. Θελουν ολοι να παραμεινουν αγνωστοι.

----------


## apsihologitos

Savatage για ποιον λογο θελουν ολοι να παραμεινουν αγνωστοι?

----------


## savatage

> Savatage για ποιον λογο θελουν ολοι να παραμεινουν αγνωστοι?


Κυριως επειδη στο φορουμ εκμυστηρευονται πληροφοριες που δεν τολμουν να αποκαλυψουν στη ζωη τους.

----------


## apsihologitos

Ναι αλλα ετσι θα μεινουν ολοι στην μοναξια τους αυτος ειναι φαυλος κυκλος παντα γυρνας στο ιδιο σημειο. 
Εγω την προθεση μου δεν την αλλαζω αν ενδιαφερονται και αλλοι ας κανονισουμε μια συναντηση.

----------


## mara035

> Ναι αλλα ετσι θα μεινουν ολοι στην μοναξια τους αυτος ειναι φαυλος κυκλος παντα γυρνας στο ιδιο σημειο. 
> Εγω την προθεση μου δεν την αλλαζω αν ενδιαφερονται και αλλοι ας κανονισουμε μια συναντηση.


Πω πω δεν κρατιέσαι ...δεν απάντησες όμως σε αυτό που ρώτησα πιο πάνω

----------


## mara035

Επίσης όταν εδώ γράφεις προσωπικά σου δεδομένα και όταν υπάρχουν και προβλήματα ψυχολογικής φύσεως η διαταραχών λογικό είναι να διαφυλάξεις την Ανωνυμια σου

----------


## apsihologitos

Εχω αποτυχει τοσες φορες τον τελευταιο χρονο που πλεον δεν με αγγιζει τον πρωτο καιρο με πειραζε πολυ αλλα τωρα οχι. Εξαλλου πιστευω οτι να βγεις να πιεις εναν καφε η να βγεις εξω δεν σημαινει οτι δενεις στο 100%.

Δεν ειναι οτι δεν κρατιεμαι αλλα οσοι το ζουν ξερουν πως ειναι. ΣΗΜ: Ξερουν πως ειναι τα ατομα τα οποια ειναι τελειως μονοι αλλα θελουν να το αλλαξουν δηλαδη να ξεκινησουν να εχουν μια κανονικη ζωη ως προς την κοινωνικοτητα. Ειναι τελειως διαφορετικο απο το να θες να εισαι μονος εχουν πολυ μεγαλη διαφορα

----------


## apsihologitos

Αν καποιος ερθει με σκοπο να διασυρει τον αλλον τοτε τι να πω ειμαστε αξιοι της μοιρας μας. 
Δηλαδη εσυ πιστευεις οτι μονο αυτο τους φρεναρει;

----------


## mara035

Βρε μη θυμώνεις πλακα σου έκανα !!

Έτσι η αποτυχία είναι μέσα στο πρόγραμμα ..
Έλα εντάξει και καταλαβαίνω και τι λες . 
Εσύ Αθήνα μένεις ? 

Δεν μπορείς να στείλεις και πμ ακόμα πρέπει να συμπληρώσεις ένα συγκεκριμένο αριθμό μνμ δημόσια νομίζω ..

----------


## mara035

Θάσου πω όταν υπάρχει μια διαταραχή ναι ...
Έχουν ένα πολύ σοβαρό πρόβλημα .Πχ καταθλιψη μέσα σε αυτό υπάρχει και η κυκλοθυμία που άλλες φορές δεν θες να δεις άνθρωπο ούτε να βγεις έξω και άλλες φορές είσαι νορμάλ .

Τα άτομα που αντιμετωπίζουν μόνο αυτό της ανύπαρκτης φιλίας είναι λίγα .
Συνήθως συνυπάρχουν κι άλλα .

----------


## apsihologitos

Δεν θυμωσα καθολου δεν υπαρχει θεμα.
Οχι δυστυχως θεσσαλονικη ειμαι.

----------


## mara035

> Δεν θυμωσα καθολου δεν υπαρχει θεμα.
> Οχι δυστυχως θεσσαλονικη ειμαι.



Μακριά μας πέφτεις  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ε κάποιος θα υπάρχει και Θεσσαλονίκη

----------


## black angel

> Δεν θυμωσα καθολου δεν υπαρχει θεμα.
> Οχι δυστυχως θεσσαλονικη ειμαι.


και εγω από θεσσαλονικη είμαι...

----------


## apsihologitos

Οφειλω να διευκρινησω κατι αν και θα ακουστει αρκετα βαρυ. Για να μην υπαρξει παρεξηγηση απευθυνομαι σε ατομα των οποιων το ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν εχουν παρεα για εξοδους διασκεδαση η για συναντησεις κλπ. Ατομα τα οποια εχουν αλλα προβληματα τα οποια προκαλεσαν την μοναξια η την απομονωση δυστυχως δεν μπορω να τα βοηθησω. Το αντιθετο μαλιστα μπορει να τους προκαλεσω χειροτερη ζημια αθελα μου και να χειροτερευσει η κατασταση τους καθως δεν ειμαι γιατρος ουτε ειδικος ψυχολογιας για να ξερω πως αντιμετοπιζεται η κατασταση τους.

----------


## savatage

> Οφειλω να διευκρινησω κατι αν και θα ακουστει αρκετα βαρυ. Για να μην υπαρξει παρεξηγηση απευθυνομαι σε ατομα των οποιων το ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν εχουν παρεα για εξοδους διασκεδαση η για συναντησεις κλπ. Ατομα τα οποια εχουν αλλα προβληματα τα οποια προκαλεσαν την μοναξια η την απομονωση δυστυχως δεν μπορω να τα βοηθησω. Το αντιθετο μαλιστα μπορει να τους προκαλεσω χειροτερη ζημια αθελα μου και να χειροτερευσει η κατασταση τους καθως δεν ειμαι γιατρος ουτε ειδικος ψυχολογιας για να ξερω πως αντιμετοπιζεται η κατασταση τους.


Να λοιπον το δικο σου προβλημα. Νομιζεις οτι το μοναδικο σου προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν εχεις παρεα για να βγαινεις να διασκεδαζεις.
Ουτε που διανοεισαι απο πού προκυπτει η μοναξια σου.

----------


## apsihologitos

Ξερω απο που προερχεται ο καθε ανθρωπος μπορει να βρει απο που προερχεται κατι για αυτο και θελω να αλλαξω.

----------


## mara035

> Ξερω απο που προερχεται ο καθε ανθρωπος μπορει να βρει απο που προερχεται κατι για αυτο και θελω να αλλαξω.


Λάθος !!! Δεν μπορεί να βρει πάντα από που προέρχεται ...Έχεις κάνει ποτέ ψυχοθεραπεία ,ψυχανάλυση κλπ ?

----------


## apsihologitos

Οταν ξερεις το προβλημα σου ξερεις και απο που προηλθε αλλο αν δεν θελεις να το δεις ο ιδιος. Εσυ πιστευεις οτι μπορει ενας τριτος να σου πει απο που προηλθε δηλαδη μου λες οτι ο τριτος ξερει καλυτερα τον ψυχισμο σου απο σενα δεν γινεται αυτο.

----------


## mara035

Θα σου πω .Ένας ψυχοθεραπευτής για παράδειγμα σε καθοδηγεί ...Ανακαλύπτεις πραγματα που δεν ήξερες καν για σένα η ήταν βαθειά κρυμμένα μέσα σου ..
Όταν το προβλημα έχει να κάνει με τη ψυχή ή είναι συναισθηματική διαταραχή πόσο μάλλον αλλού είδους διαταραχές αλλά εντάξει δεν πάω τόσο μακρια και ο πιο "ψαγμενος" να είναι δύσκολο να το βρει μόνος του .
Πρωτα πρέπει να παραδεχτείς ότι έχεις πρόβλημα ,να το συνειδητοποιήσεις και να το αποδέκτες .Για να βρεις από που πηγάζει όλο αυτό είναι μεγάλη παγίδα .Και η αιτία μπορεί να μην είναι μόνο μια . Το ότι ξέρεις ότι έχεις πρόβλημα δεν σημαίνει ότι ξέρεις από πού προήλθε η τη λύση του απαραίτητα 
Ο ανθρώπινος ψυχισμός είναι ευαίσθητος και πολύπλοκος ..

----------


## apsihologitos

Οσον αφορα την συναντηση οντως ημουν λιγο ενθουσιωδης και παρορμητικος. Για τους παρακατω λογους δεν μπορει δυστυχως να πραγματοποιηθει συναντηση

1.Διαπιστωσα οτι δεν μπορω οντως να στειλω προσωπικα μηνυματα οποτε δεν υπαρχει τροπος να συνενοηθουμε για το που και για την ωρα και ουτε μπορουμε να την σνακοινωσουμε δημοσιως λογω των ευαισθητων προσωπικων δεδομενων εξαλου δεν το διαβαχουμε το forum μονο μελη αλλα και μη.
2.Ενα ακομη θεμα ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να σας προστατεψω οσους ερθετε απο τον καθε επιτηδειο ο οποιος διαβαζοντας στο site για συναντηση μπορει να ερθει με σκοπο να διασυρει ατομα για πολυ προσωπικα θεματα και δεν θελω να ειμαι εγω η αιτια για αυτο.
3. Δεν ξερω ο καθενας που θα ερθει ποσο μπορει να επηρεαστει η να χειροτερεψει η κατασταση του ουτε μπορω να το πιστοποιησω αυτο απο την στιγμη που δεν ειμαι ο προσωπικος γιατρος του.

ΟΦΕΙΛΩ ΝΑ ΖΗΤΗΣΩ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΜΕΛΗ ΤΟΥ FORUM. φερθηκα αρκετα παρορμητικα και απερισκεπτα αλλα με ενθουσιασε η ιδεα της παρεας καθως και οτι βρηκα ανταποκριση ελπιζω να με καταλαβαινεται.

Σας ευχομαι ταχεια αναρωση και να φτασετε στο σημειο της ζωη σας και του ψυχισμου σας που επιθυμητε και παλι συγνωμη

Με εκτιμιση

----------


## apsihologitos

Παρακαλω τους διαχειριστες να διαγραψουν το θεμα δεν υπαρχει λογος να υφισταται.

----------


## savatage

> Οσον αφορα την συναντηση οντως ημουν λιγο ενθουσιωδης και παρορμητικος. Για τους παρακατω λογους δεν μπορει δυστυχως να πραγματοποιηθει συναντηση
> 
> 1.Διαπιστωσα οτι δεν μπορω οντως να στειλω προσωπικα μηνυματα οποτε δεν υπαρχει τροπος να συνενοηθουμε για το που και για την ωρα και ουτε μπορουμε να την σνακοινωσουμε δημοσιως λογω των ευαισθητων προσωπικων δεδομενων εξαλου δεν το διαβαχουμε το forum μονο μελη αλλα και μη.
> 2.Ενα ακομη θεμα ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να σας προστατεψω οσους ερθετε απο τον καθε επιτηδειο ο οποιος διαβαζοντας στο site για συναντηση μπορει να ερθει με σκοπο να διασυρει ατομα για πολυ προσωπικα θεματα και δεν θελω να ειμαι εγω η αιτια για αυτο.
> 3. Δεν ξερω ο καθενας που θα ερθει ποσο μπορει να επηρεαστει η να χειροτερεψει η κατασταση του ουτε μπορω να το πιστοποιησω αυτο απο την στιγμη που δεν ειμαι ο προσωπικος γιατρος του.
> 
> ΟΦΕΙΛΩ ΝΑ ΖΗΤΗΣΩ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΜΕΛΗ ΤΟΥ FORUM. φερθηκα αρκετα παρορμητικα και απερισκεπτα αλλα με ενθουσιασε η ιδεα της παρεας καθως και οτι βρηκα ανταποκριση ελπιζω να με καταλαβαινεται.
> 
> Σας ευχομαι ταχεια αναρωση και να φτασετε στο σημειο της ζωη σας και του ψυχισμου σας που επιθυμητε και παλι συγνωμη.
> ...


Καλη αναρωση και σε σενα.
Με εκτιμηση

----------


## mara035

Μάλιστα μας είπε όλους αρρωστους και χαιρέτησε ..
Αυτός που νομίζει ότι είναι καλά είναι χειρότερα από αυτούς που είναι ψυχικα η μη άρρωστοι και το ξέρουν !
Γεια σου ρε savatage .. γιατί είπαμε ασχολήθηκαμε
? Γιατί είμαστε άρρωστοι ΧΑ ΧΑ

----------


## savatage

> Μάλιστα μας είπε όλους αρρώστους και χαιρέτησε ..
> Αυτός που νομίζει ότι είναι καλά είναι χειρότερα από αυτούς που είναι ψυχικα η μη άρρωστοι και το ξέρουν !
> Γεια σου ρε savatage .. γιατί είπαμε ασχολήθηκαμε
> ? Γιατί είμαστε άρρωστοι ΧΑ ΧΑ


χαχαχαχαχαχαχ Ασχοληθηκαμε γιατι δε φανηκε εξαρχης οτι ειναι ο πιο αρρωστος απο ολους :P Να λοιπον γιατι δεν τον θελει κανεις για παρεα, βασικα ουτε και εμεις εδω που τα λεμε.. Ειδες ομως, με κανα δυο "τσιμπηματακια" ξεδιπλωθηκε κατευθειαν το κουσουρι του. λολ

----------


## nikos2

> nikos2 
> Ο ψυχολογος δεν θα σου βρει παρεα δεν μπορει να το κανει αυτο


φυσικα, κανεις δεν μπορει να σου βρει παρεες, αυτο που μπορει να κανει ο ψυχολογος ειναι να σου εξηγησει για ποιον λογο δεν βρισκεις εσυ.
γενικα οι ανθρωποι που δεν εχουν φιλους δεν ειναι ανταποδοτικοι.
αυτος ειναι ο κοινος παρονομαστης ολων οσων δεν εχουν επαρκεις κοινωνικες σχεσεις.

ΥΓ εισαι απολυτος σε αυτα που γραφεις , και αυτο θα σε δυσκολεψει πολυ να κανεις τις αλλαγες που θα επρεπε.

----------


## savatage

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZmhOeqdqIs
χαρηηηηηηηηηη

----------


## mara035

> χαχαχαχαχαχαχ Ασχοληθηκαμε γιατι δε φανηκε εξαρχης οτι ειναι ο πιο αρρωστος απο ολους :P Να λοιπον γιατι δεν τον θελει κανεις για παρεα, βασικα ουτε και εμεις εδω που τα λεμε.. Ειδες ομως, με κανα δυο "τσιμπηματακια" ξεδιπλωθηκε κατευθειαν το κουσουρι του. λολ


ΧΑ ΧΑ ξεδιπλώθηκε το ταλέντο λέμε ..
Έτσι γίνεται συνήθως όταν ακούς η διαβάζεις στην προκειμένη περίπτωση αλήθειες η πράγματα που σε ενοχλούν δεν ψάχνεις και το γιατί ..
Εμείς δεν προλάβαμε να τον διωξουμε ,έφυγε μόνος του για να μην απογοητευτεί .Πάλι !!!
Έτσι εμείς εδώ οι ψυχικά νοσηροι μείναμε πάλι μόνοι μας ! Άτιμη αρρώστια !!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## savatage

> ΧΑ ΧΑ ξεδιπλώθηκε το ταλέντο λέμε ..
> Έτσι γίνεται συνήθως όταν ακούς η διαβάζεις στην προκειμένη περίπτωση αλήθειες η πράγματα που σε ενοχλούν δεν ψάχνεις και το γιατί ..
> Εμείς δεν προλάβαμε να τον διωξουμε ,έφυγε μόνος του για να μην απογοητευτεί .Πάλι !!!
> Έτσι εμείς εδώ οι ψυχικά νοσηροι μείναμε πάλι μόνοι μας ! Άτιμη αρρώστια !!


Κριμα, δεν προλαβα να του πω να βαλει αγγελια
"Ζητουνται ατομα που το ΜΟΝΟ και ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ προβλημα τους ειναι οτι δεν εχουν παρεα. Να μην εχουν αλλα προβληματα γιατι δεν ειμαι ο γιατρος τους."
μπαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ κλαιω που το εγραψε και με κεφαλαια γραμματα εντρομος

----------


## mara035

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZmhOeqdqIs
> χαρηηηηηηηηηη


Αυτό να το βάλουμε ύμνο στο φόρουμ .Μην αποπροσανατολίζουμε και τους υγιεις δλδ να ξέρουν που μπαίνουν .
Τσάμπα το χρόνο μας και που προσπαθήσαμε να βοηθήσουμε ..

----------


## nikos2

> Μάλιστα μας είπε όλους αρρωστους και χαιρέτησε ..
> Αυτός που νομίζει ότι είναι καλά είναι χειρότερα από αυτούς που είναι ψυχικα η μη άρρωστοι και το ξέρουν !
> Γεια σου ρε savatage .. γιατί είπαμε ασχολήθηκαμε
> ? Γιατί είμαστε άρρωστοι ΧΑ ΧΑ


μαρα, και savatage δεν ειναι ενα αστειο αυτο. ο καθε ενας εχει τα δικα του προβληματα που πολλες φορες τον οδηγουν σε μεγαλο πονο, κυριως οταν δεν ξερει πως να τα αντιμετωπισει, οπως κανουν οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι. εαν ηξερε, θα το ειχε κανει, και δεν θα εμπαινε στον κοπο να γραφει τετοια πραγματα.
σε καθε περιπτωση οσοι ασχοληθηκαν, καλα εκαναν αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι κανεις δεν μπορει να βοηθησει τον αλλον, οταν ο ιδιος δεν θελει

----------


## savatage

> Αυτό να το βάλουμε ύμνο στο φόρουμ .Μην αποπροσανατολίζουμε και τους υγιεις δλδ να ξέρουν που μπαίνουν .
> Τσάμπα το χρόνο μας και που προσπαθήσαμε να βοηθήσουμε ..


χαχχαχαχαχαχ
Να μπει μεσα στους κανονες να πρεπει να τικαρεις τη φραση "Ειμαι κι εγω αρρωστος" για να προχωραει η εγγραφη

----------


## mara035

> μαρα, και savatage δεν ειναι ενα αστειο αυτο. ο καθε ενας εχει τα δικα του προβληματα που πολλες φορες τον οδηγουν σε μεγαλο πονο, κυριως οταν δεν ξερει πως να τα αντιμετωπισει, οπως κανουν οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι. εαν ηξερε, θα το ειχε κανει, και δεν θα εμπαινε στον κοπο να γραφει τετοια πραγματα.
> σε καθε περιπτωση οσοι ασχοληθηκαν, καλα εκαναν αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι κανεις δεν μπορει να βοηθησει τον αλλον, οταν ο ιδιος δεν θελει


Οκ εντάξει το.δακωμωδουμε λίγο αλλά μας προκαλέσε πολύ Και όσο διαβάζω το τελευταίο ποστ τόσο τρελαίνομαι η τρελή .
Συμφωνώ όλοι έχουμε θεματα .Όμως ξέρεις ότι μπαίνεις σε ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογίας κυρίως και γενικών πρόβληματων και προβληματισμών .
Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να προσβάλλεις ταμελη του ενώ στην αρχή ζητάς βοήθεια και μετανα θεωρείς ότι μιλάς με ψυχειατρειο ..
Σίγουρα το πρόβλημα είναι σοβαρότερο και μακάρι να το καταλάβει πριν να είναι αργά .

----------


## savatage

> μαρα, και savatage δεν ειναι ενα αστειο αυτο. ο καθε ενας εχει τα δικα του προβληματα που πολλες φορες τον οδηγουν σε μεγαλο πονο, κυριως οταν δεν ξερει πως να τα αντιμετωπισει, οπως κανουν οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι. εαν ηξερε, θα το ειχε κανει, και δεν θα εμπαινε στον κοπο να γραφει τετοια πραγματα.
> σε καθε περιπτωση οσοι ασχοληθηκαν, καλα εκαναν αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι κανεις δεν μπορει να βοηθησει τον αλλον, οταν ο ιδιος δεν θελει


Ελα μωρε Νικο, ολοι οι ανθρωποι εχουν προβληματα αλλα αυτος που ψαχνει πώς να υποτιμησει τους αλλους και να τους ταμπελωσει ως κατωτερους και προβληματικους και κανει τον ξερολα μπας και νιωσει καλυτερα ως δηθεν ανωτερος, λυπαμαι αλλα δεν αξιζε να ασχοληθουμε να τον βοηθησουμε και βασικα, δεν μπορει και να βοηθηθει οσο το μυαλο του ειναι κλειδαμπαρωμενο, ειναι ανικανος να βελτιωσει το προβλημα του.

----------


## savatage

Kαι τελοσπαντων, επειδη προφανως δε με πτοει καθολου οτι δεν του αρεσε του nikos2 η διακωμωδηση, αυτο για ολα τα αρρωστακια του φορουμ!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3Po0Tld8Po
don't point your finger at crazy people!

----------


## nikos2

να εξηγησω, απλα θεωρω οτι πολλοι δεν ειναι υπευθυνοι για τα χαλια τους, καπως ετσι το σκεφτομαι :Big Grin: 
θυμιζω οτι και μελος του φορουμ, γυναικα πριν μερικες εβδομαδες αρπαζοταν με ολους και εμενα με εβαλε και στους εχθρους κτλ οταν πρωτα ειχε δηλωσει οτι ο ψυχιατρος της ειπε οτι εχει ασπεργκερ. δηλαδη ποσο υπευθυνη ηταν αυτη για τα προβληματα της;νομιζω οχι και πολυ, απλα της ετυχε

----------


## savatage

> να εξηγησω, απλα θεωρω οτι πολλοι δεν ειναι υπευθυνοι για τα χαλια τους, καπως ετσι το σκεφτομαι
> θυμιζω οτι και μελος του φορουμ, γυναικα πριν μερικες εβδομαδες αρπαζοταν με ολους και εμενα με εβαλε και στους εχθρους κτλ οταν πρωτα ειχε δηλωσει οτι ο ψυχιατρος της ειπε οτι εχει ασπεργκερ. δηλαδη ποσο υπευθυνη ηταν αυτη για τα προβληματα της;νομιζω οχι και πολυ, απλα της ετυχε


To μελος που λες δε σνομπαρε κανεναν ομως, ασχετα αν αρπαζεται ευκολα.
Αυτος εδω μπορει να μην ειναι εντελως υπευθυνος για τα χάλια του οπως λες, ειναι ομως υπευθυνος που προσπαθει να τα φορτωσει στους αλλους για να βγει λαδι.

----------


## Xfactor

πωπω τι εγινε ρε παιδια ρινγκ το κανατε? μια ιδεα εριξα το μεσημερι για συναντηση μεταξυ μαρασ και αψυχολογητου χααχαχ
γτ τον φαγατε τον ανθρωπο?

----------


## in the woods

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZmhOeqdqIs


Καλησπέρα savatage.Διάβαζα το thread και μόλις είδα το βιντεάκι γέλασα πολύ και αυθόρμητα.Ε,απλά δε κρατήθηκα να μη σου το πω γιατί το απόγευμα ήμουν χάλια ψυχολογικά και το βίντεο που ανέβασες με έκανε να γελάσω.Έχεις αίσθηση του χιούμορ και του σαρκασμού (με τη καλή έννοια).

----------


## savatage

> Καλησπέρα savatage.Διάβαζα το thread και μόλις είδα το βιντεάκι γέλασα πολύ και αυθόρμητα.Ε,απλά δε κρατήθηκα να μη σου το πω γιατί το απόγευμα ήμουν χάλια ψυχολογικά και το βίντεο που ανέβασες με έκανε να γελάσω.Έχεις αίσθηση του χιούμορ και του σαρκασμού (με τη καλή έννοια).


χαχαχααχ Αρρωστη και συ ε? :P

----------


## in the woods

Χαμογέλασα με το μήνυμά σου.

Εδώ και 3 μήνες περίπου είμαι σε μια πολύ περίεργη φάση,η οποία δε βελτιώνεται.Σήμερα με αφορμή ένα γεγονός,ξέσπασα πολύ έντονα στο σπίτι και φώναζα.Είχα συσσωρεύσει πολύ θυμό μέσα μου για ένα περιστατικό με ένα άτομο και ήθελα να εκτονωθώ σε εκείνον,αλλά αντ'αυτού κατέληξα να φωνάζω και να κάνω σαν υστερική μπροστά στη μητέρα και την αδερφή μου.Απλά όταν με πιάνουν κρίσεις πανικού δεν ελέγχω καθόλου τον εαυτό μου.Μετά γεμίζω ενοχές γιατί συνέχεια δημιουργώ εντάσεις στο σπίτι.Τέλος πάντων,μη σε πρήζω και εσένα τώρα και μάλιστα σε ένα thread με άσχετο θέμα.Ελπίζω εσύ να είσαι καλά.Διάβαζα πριν κάπου που έλεγες οτι κατά καιρούς σε έπιαναν καταθλιπτικά επεισόδια.Θέλεις λίγο να μου πεις τα βασικότερα "συμπτώματα" που παρουσίαζες εκείνες τις περιόδους? Απλά τελευταία πιστεύω οτι περνάω μια ελαφριά μορφή κατάθλιψης.Θέλω να βοηθήσω τον εαυτό μου,αλλά αυτή η θέληση είναι μόνο θεωρητική.Οι πράξεις ελάχιστες.Τις περισσότερες μέρες αφήνομαι στη θλίψη μου.

----------


## savatage

Τα συμπτωματα μου ηταν αυτα που περιγραφεις και εσυ στο θρεντ σου, σου ειχα απαντησει κιολας εκει.
Αλλα η δικη μου ελαφρια καταθλιψη με τα χρονια που το αφηνα(απο αγνοια οχι απο αρνηση) θεριεψε και εφτασε να γινει επεισοδια που ημουν σχεδον τεζα. Σχεδον καθολου λειτουργικη δηλαδη, ουτε για τα βασικα.

Δεν πειραζει για το θρεντ. Ο νηματοθετης χεστηκε απο το φοβο του μην παει και του ζητησει συναντηση κανενας αρρωστος και ακομα τρεχει!

----------


## in the woods

Απλά με φοβίζει λίγο αυτή η κατάσταση.Και παλιότερα υπήρχαν περίοδοι που ήμουν χάλια ψυχολογικά,δεν είχα ενέργεια και αισθανόμουν κενό αλλά ήταν της τάξεως της μιας βδομάδας.Αυτή η (σιχαμερή) κατάσταση πάει περίπου 7 μήνες τώρα,αλλά τους τελευταίους 3 είναι ακόμη χειρότερα.Δίνω μάθημα και τις τελευταίες 3 μέρες δεν έχω διαβάσει τίποτα,δεν μπορώ να είμαι αποδοτική,αρνούμαι τα πάντα,την ίδια τη ζωή μερικές φορές,δε ξέρω.Με είχες ρωτήσει αν έχω πάει σε ειδικό.Μια φορά σε ψυχολόγο,αλλά δεν.. Βασικά θεωρώ οτι κανένας ψυχολόγος δε μπορεί να με βοηθήσει αν από μόνη μου δεν ενεργοποιηθώ.Όταν λες ειδικό,αναφέρεσαι και σε ψυχίατρο να φανταστώ.Μερικές φορές τον βλέπω σαν λύτρωση τον ψυχίατρο και τα φάρμακα προκειμένου να πάρω λίγο τα πάνω μου και να αρχίσω να βλέπω λίγο την ομορφιά στη ζωή.Η μητέρα μου είναι κατά του ψυχίατρου (όχι του ψυχολόγου) γιατί μου λέει οτι αν ξεκινήσω από αυτή την ηλικία να παίρνω τέτοιου είδους φάρμακα θα με συντροφεύουν για όλη μου τη ζωή και το θεωρεί κρίμα αυτό.Θέλει να το παλέψω και να το αντιμετωπίσω χωρίς φαρμακευτική αγωγή.Το μότο της : "δεν έχει σημασία πόσες φορές θα πέσεις αλλά πόσες θα σηκωθείς".Το προσπαθώ να σηκωθώ αλλά με βήματα "χελώνας" και το χειρότερο είναι οτι κάνω κινήσεις που με επαναφέρουν στο αρχικό στάδιο προσπάθειας.Σαν από μόνη μου να θέλω να βυθιστώ στο βούρκο.Δε μπορώ να είμαι καλά γιατί δεν έχω αφήσει ο,τι με ρίχνει πίσω,μακριά.Αλλά και αν το κάνω αυτό εν τέλει,δε ξέρω αν θα μπορώ να δω την ομορφιά στη ζωή μου.Μακάρι να τα καταφέρω.Α,και σχετικά με τα ζάναξ.Παθολόγος τα συνταγογράφησε στη μητέρα μου για τις κρίσεις πανικού που με πιάνουν.Αλλά εγώ τα έχω κάνει καραμέλες.

Τέλος πάντων έγραψα αρκετά.Ελπίζω να μην σε κούρασα.Απλά ίσως έχω ανάγκη να μιλήσω σε έναν άνθρωπο.

----------


## savatage

> Απλά με φοβίζει λίγο αυτή η κατάσταση.Και παλιότερα υπήρχαν περίοδοι που ήμουν χάλια ψυχολογικά,δεν είχα ενέργεια και αισθανόμουν κενό αλλά ήταν της τάξεως της μιας βδομάδας.Αυτή η (σιχαμερή) κατάσταση πάει περίπου 7 μήνες τώρα,αλλά τους τελευταίους 3 είναι ακόμη χειρότερα.Δίνω μάθημα και τις τελευταίες 3 μέρες δεν έχω διαβάσει τίποτα,δεν μπορώ να είμαι αποδοτική,αρνούμαι τα πάντα,την ίδια τη ζωή μερικές φορές,δε ξέρω.Με είχες ρωτήσει αν έχω πάει σε ειδικό.Μια φορά σε ψυχολόγο,αλλά δεν.. Βασικά θεωρώ οτι κανένας ψυχολόγος δε μπορεί να με βοηθήσει αν από μόνη μου δεν ενεργοποιηθώ.Όταν λες ειδικό,αναφέρεσαι και σε ψυχίατρο να φανταστώ.Μερικές φορές τον βλέπω σαν λύτρωση τον ψυχίατρο και τα φάρμακα προκειμένου να πάρω λίγο τα πάνω μου και να αρχίσω να βλέπω λίγο την ομορφιά στη ζωή.Η μητέρα μου είναι κατά του ψυχίατρου (όχι του ψυχολόγου) γιατί μου λέει οτι αν ξεκινήσω από αυτή την ηλικία να παίρνω τέτοιου είδους φάρμακα θα με συντροφεύουν για όλη μου τη ζωή και το θεωρεί κρίμα αυτό.Θέλει να το παλέψω και να το αντιμετωπίσω χωρίς φαρμακευτική αγωγή.Το μότο της : "δεν έχει σημασία πόσες φορές θα πέσεις αλλά πόσες θα σηκωθείς".Το προσπαθώ να σηκωθώ αλλά με βήματα "χελώνας" και το χειρότερο είναι οτι κάνω κινήσεις που με επαναφέρουν στο αρχικό στάδιο προσπάθειας.Σαν από μόνη μου να θέλω να βυθιστώ στο βούρκο.Δε μπορώ να είμαι καλά γιατί δεν έχω αφήσει ο,τι με ρίχνει πίσω,μακριά.Αλλά και αν το κάνω αυτό εν τέλει,δε ξέρω αν θα μπορώ να δω την ομορφιά στη ζωή μου.Μακάρι να τα καταφέρω.Α,και σχετικά με τα ζάναξ.Παθολόγος τα συνταγογράφησε στη μητέρα μου για τις κρίσεις πανικού που με πιάνουν.Αλλά εγώ τα έχω κάνει καραμέλες.
> 
> Τέλος πάντων έγραψα αρκετά.Ελπίζω να μην σε κούρασα.Απλά ίσως έχω ανάγκη να μιλήσω σε έναν άνθρωπο.


Καταρχας ο παθολογος ειναι εντελως ηλιθιος.
Παμε παρακατω. 
Ο ψυχοθεραπευτης (ειτε ειναι ψυχολογος ειτε ψυχιατρος) δεν μπορει να σε βοηθησει αν πας με κλειστο μυαλο,αμυνες και αρνηση. Ειναι πεταμενα λεφτα στα σκουπιδια και τζαμπα χρονος και ελπιδες. Δεν ειναι μονο οτι χρειαζεται να βρεις εναν εντιμο και ικανο ψυχοθεραπευτη, ειναι οτι χρειαζεται και εσυ να πας με ενα βουνο θελησης, με διαθεση να ξεγυμνωθεις, να του δωσεις ολα τα εφοδια να καταλαβει τι γινεται μεσα σου για να μπορεσει και αυτος να βρει τροπους να σε καθοδηγησει προς νεους χειρισμους, αλλαγες και ισως και λυσεις σε αυτα που πραγματικα σε βασανιζουν.
Θελει σκληρη δουλεια και πολυ γερο στομαχι ολη αυτη η ανασκαφη, η παραδοχη και η προσπαθεια.
Αν θελεις τη γνωμη μου, ναι θα σε βοηθουσε σε πρωτη φαση ενα ηπιο αντικαταθλιπτικο μη εθιστικο, σε χαμηλη δοση, ισα ισα σαν ενα μπουσταρισμα να παρεις λιγο τα πανω σου. 
Δε θα σε κανει να δεις τη ζωη ομορφη, κανενα χαπι δεν το κανει αυτο. Ακομα και η ονομασια "Χαπι της χαρας" που εδωσαν οι Αμερικανοι στο λαντοζ(προζακ) ειναι επειδη οι Αμερικανοι ειναι λιγο βλαμμενοι...
Αν δεν εισαι ετοιμη για ψυχοθεραπεια, παρε το χρονο σου. 
Αλλα επειδη σε βλεπω οτι τωρα τελευταια ολο και περισσοτερο συνειδητοποιεις οτι πεφτεις ολο και περισσοτερο στα ταρταρα, νομιζω οτι πλησιαζει η στιγμη που θα το κανεις το βημα. 
Το ζαναξ ειναι κωλοχαπο, ειναι ναρκωτικο και εχει καταπιει κοσμο και κοσμακη. Εχω παρει, ξερω ποσο δραστικο και γρηγορο ειναι, γιαυτο και ειναι τοσο υπουλο κωλοχαπο, οπως και τα υπολοιπα ναρκωτικα.

----------


## in the woods

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου.Ήταν αρκετά διαφωτιστική.Με έβαλε σε προβληματισμούς και αυτό γιατί από τη μια όντως δεν αισθάνομαι έτοιμη να αφήσω τον οποιονδήποτε ψυχοθεραπευτή να "δει" μέσα μου,με φοβίζει μάλλον το να "ανοιχτώ" χωρίς να βάζω όρια αλλά από την άλλη συνειδητοποιώ οτι η κατάσταση μου είναι σε στασιμότητα και κάποιες μέρες χειροτερεύει ενώ ελάχιστες υπάρχει μια ακτίνα φωτός και ελπίδας.Με εμψύχωσε πάντως αυτό που έγραψες,να πάρω το χρόνο μου γιατί μου δίνει την αίσθηση οτι δεν έχουν χαθεί ακόμη όλα,οτι υπάρχει ακόμα χώρος για αλλαγές και για να αισθανθώ καλύτερα,οπότε να σε ευχαριστήσω ξανά για το ποστ σου.Αλήθεια,γνωρίζεις κάποιο ήπιο αντικαταθλιπτικό ? Αν και δε ξέρω κατά πόσο γίνεται να μου προτείνεις από εδώ οπότε θα το ψάξω μόνη μου,αν δεν είναι εφικτό να απαντήσεις στην ερώτηση μου.

----------


## savatage

Γνωριζω αλλα φυσικα και δε θα σου το προτεινω. Αλλωστε οπως σου ειπα, απο μονο του δεν κανει καμμια ουσιαστικη εσωτερικη διαφορά, αντε να σου δωσει ενα μπουσταρισμα ενεργειας αμα σε πιασει και κατσει καλα στον οργανισμο σου.
Ναι φυσικα και μπορεις να παρεις το χρονο σου, αυτη η αρνηση και αυτο το φρενο που βαζεις κατι σημαινουν, για καποιο λογο δικο σου ακομα δε θελεις πραγματικα να αλλαξεις την κοσμοθεωρια σου και κατ' επεκταση τη συναισθηματικη σου κατασταση.
Οποτε να μην πας αν δεν εισαι ετοιμη, απο μια ψευτικη προσπαθεια καλυτερα η καθολου προσπαθεια.

----------


## Έρις

Θα διαφωνήσω με τη savatage όσον αφορά το αντικαταθλιπτικό... κι επίσης κόψε και τα xanax.... Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είσαι πολύ μικρή (κι επίσης κάνεις κατάχρηση αλκοόλ; ).... Βασικά η φαρμακοθεραπεία με αντικαταθλιπτικά δεν είναι εύκολη, αλλά ούτε και αποτελεσματική πάντα. Επίσης, ακόμη κι αν επισκεφτείς ψυχίατρο και σου δώσει ψυχοφάρμακα με τη μία, μην τρέξεις να τα πάρεις.... δώσε λίγο χρόνο στον εαυτό σου. Γενικότερα, δώσε λίγο χρόνο στον εαυτό σου και μην τον φορτώνεις ταμπέλες με διαταραχές και χάπια....
Όσον αφορά, την ψυχοθεραπεία συμφωνώ ότι θα σε βοηθήσει, αλλά μόνο όταν θα σαι έτοιμη να δεχτείς βοήθεια. Κι όταν θα σαι σε θέση να δουλέψεις με εσένα. είτε από ανάγκη, είτε από επιλογή. Δεν έχει σημασία αν ρυθμοί σου είναι χελώνας, ο καθένας μας λειτουργεί διαφορετικά, δεν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένο χρονοδιάγραμμα.....

----------


## in the woods

Απλά,ξέρεις,είναι στιγμές που με πιάνει μια απελπισία και σκέφτομαι οτι θα έπαιρνα ο,τιδήποτε με έκανε να έχω μια πλασματική ευθυμία,να αισθανθώ για λίγο να φεύγει το κενό,ο πόνος,η απογοήτευση και η μιζέρια από πάνω μου.Για αυτό ρώτησα για το αντικαταθλιπτικό,αλλά αφού μου λες οτι δεν προκαλεί αυτό που είχα στο μυαλό μου,ασ'το καλύτερα για αργότερα.Συμφωνώ απόλυτα σε όσα μου γράφεις παρακάτω και ευχαριστώ για τις κατευθύνσεις που μου έδωσες στα δυο ποστ σου.Θα βγω τώρα από εδώ.Καλό σου βράδυ.Α,και επειδή κατάλαβα οτι είσαι και εσύ του metal,σου στέλνω αυτό το κομμάτι : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feFZNSr7Uqc .Black metal με occult ατμόσφαιρα.Δε ξέρω αν θα σου αρέσει,απλά σήμερα το πρωί άκουγα πάλι το συγκεκριμένο δίσκο μετά από καιρό και κόλλησα λίγο.Αν δε βάλω σε όλα τα ποστ μου μουσική,θα σκάσω!

----------


## savatage

> Αν δε βάλω σε όλα τα ποστ μου μουσική,θα σκάσω!


χαχαχαχ ναι το βλεπω, καλο ειναι αυτο, ωραια θα το ακουσω.

Ναι δεν υπαρχει χαπι που να κανει αυτα που ζητας. Αυτο που μπορει να κανει ειναι μια αισθηση τυπου "Να κανω κατι να κανω κατι" Δεν ξερω αν καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω. Να σε σπρωξει ας πουμε να μην φυτοποιηθεις. Δεν μπορει να κανει κατι παραπανω. (Εκτος απο παρενεργειες :P )
Καλο βραδυ και σε σενα.

----------


## Χμμμ

Καλημέρα! Τι κάνετε; Επειδή διάβασα κάτι για γνωριμίες και Θεσσαλονίκη.
Σοβαρά πάντως εγώ ενδιαφερομαι για έναν απλό καφέ στη Σαλονίκη. Έχω κοινωνικό άγχος. Το πρόβλημα μου είναι πως να προσεγγίσω κόσμο για να βγούμε. Μεσω ιντερνετ τα καταφέρνω καλύτερα και αφού έχει σπάσει ο πάγος διαδικτυακά, μετά εκ του σύνεγγυς νιώθω πολύ ανετα. Είμαι 25. Οπότε όποιος/α θέλει, να μη διστάσει να μου πει να βγούμε για έναν "ανθρώπινο καφέ" στην Πλάτσα Αριστοτελ η γενικά κάπου με κόσμο. Είμαι ευγενικός άνθρωπος πιστεύω (από ότι μου λένε δηλαδη) και δείχνω κατανοηση. Τουλάχιστον προσπαθώ. Στην τελική τι έχετε να χάσετε; Αν βαρεθείτε, υπάρχει πάντα και η επιλογη του αναπάντεχου τηλεφωνήματος που σας λένε ότι κάποιος δικός σας είναι σοβαρά στο νοσοκομείο. :-Ρ Εγώ δεν προσβαλλομαι, σιγά. 
Πάντως σοβαρά, εγώ είμαι αποφασισμένος, δεν κολλαω σε μικροπραγματα πλεον. Γι αυτό οποια/ος θέλει, θα χαρώ να τα πούμε!!! Δημήτρης :-)

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

για να προσεγγισεις κοσμο πρεπει να εχεις πλακα οταν ακους κατι σοβαρα να κανεις το χαμηλοβλεπατορα και να ξαναρχεσαι οταν τελειωσει η ομιλια

----------


## Giannis

> Χαιρετίζω όλα τα μέλη του forum.
> Είμαι καινούργιος είμαι 30 χρονών και είναι το πρώτο μου θέμα στο forum.
> Όπως λέει και ο τίτλος του θέματος δυσκολεύομαι πολύ στο να βρω και να κάνω καινούργιες παρέες και φίλους, δεν ξέρω άμα έχω κοινωνικό άγχος ή στρες και με δυσκολεύει σε αυτόν τον τομέα.
> Έχω δοκιμάσει πολλές δραστηριότητες και τρόπους αλλά τίποτα. Παρατηρώ οτι όλοι όσοι έχουν ήδη παρέες και φίλους δεν ενδιαφέρονται για άλλες η να γνωρίσουν καινούργια άτομα. Επίσης εχω διαπίστώσει όσες φορές προσπάθησα να πλησιάσω πολύ κοινωνικά άτομα οτι οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς εχουν απαιτήσεις για να σε κάνουν παρέα πχ να μπορεις να τους γνωρίσεις κοπέλες ή να είσαι αρκετά γνωστός κτλ.
> Τα τελευταία χρόνια δεν εχω κανέναν και είμαι τελείως μόνος απλά βλέπω τους άλλους που κάνουν παρέες πολύ εύκολα και όλοι τους θέλουν και εχω φρικάρει δεν ξερω τι να κάνω.
> Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας, και αν κάπιος έχει εμπειρία σε παρόμοιο πρόβλημα πως το έλυσε;


Καλησπερα φιλε.
Θα ηθελα να σου πω οτι βιωνω και εγω ενα παρομειο πραγμα με εσενα..
Εγω ειχα καποιους φιλους τους οποιους τους εκανα περα γιατι καταλαβα οτι θελανε το κακο μου τελικα και δεν χαιροντουσταν με την χαρα μου.Ειναι δυσκολο να βρεις κομπλε ατομα να παιρνατε καλα να ταιριαζεται και να μην υπαρχει σχεδιο απο πισω στο μυαλο του καθενος για κατι που να θελει απο σενα.Τωρα πλεον εχω κρατησει ενα ατομο που γνωριζομαστε αρκετα χρονια αλλα και αυτος σπανια βγαινει εξω γιατι ολο δουλευει..Ειναι σημαντικο να εχεις εστω και ενα ατομο να βγαινεις συχνα εξω να τα λες ωραια...η μοναξια ειναι δυσκολο πραγμα!
Το να βρεις φιλο και να γινεις και κολλητος ειναι σπανιο αλλα συμβαινει.Εγω για παραδειγμα γνωριστηκα τυχαια με ενα ατομο γιναμε και κολητοι ακομα αλλα κρατησε 3 χρονια περιπου γιατι τελικα καταλαβα οτι και αυτος ειχε το σκοπο του...
Αυτα τα λιγα εχω να σου πω εγω.Θα χαρω πολυ να μου πεις και τις δικες σου εμπειριες.

----------


## Ορέστης

Και εγω ειμαι πολλα χρονια μονος αλλα εχω το ιντερνετ.

Και εμενα μου ειχε γραψει ζαναξ καρδιολογος για καποιες κρισεις πανικου αλλα δεν τα πηρα παρα τις πιεσεις συγγενων μου γιατι ηξερα οτι ειναι πολυ εθιστικα. Τις ξεπερασα μονος μου και βελτιωσα την υγεια μου με γυμναστική και υπομονη.

Δεν ξερω αν σε βοηθαει αυτο που εγραψα.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Χαιρετίζω όλα τα μέλη του forum.
> Είμαι καινούργιος είμαι 30 χρονών και είναι το πρώτο μου θέμα στο forum.
> Όπως λέει και ο τίτλος του θέματος δυσκολεύομαι πολύ στο να βρω και να κάνω καινούργιες παρέες και φίλους, δεν ξέρω άμα έχω κοινωνικό άγχος ή στρες και με δυσκολεύει σε αυτόν τον τομέα.
> Έχω δοκιμάσει πολλές δραστηριότητες και τρόπους αλλά τίποτα. Παρατηρώ οτι όλοι όσοι έχουν ήδη παρέες και φίλους δεν ενδιαφέρονται για άλλες η να γνωρίσουν καινούργια άτομα. Επίσης εχω διαπίστώσει όσες φορές προσπάθησα να πλησιάσω πολύ κοινωνικά άτομα οτι οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς εχουν απαιτήσεις για να σε κάνουν παρέα πχ να μπορεις να τους γνωρίσεις κοπέλες ή να είσαι αρκετά γνωστός κτλ.
> Τα τελευταία χρόνια δεν εχω κανέναν και είμαι τελείως μόνος απλά βλέπω τους άλλους που κάνουν παρέες πολύ εύκολα και όλοι τους θέλουν και εχω φρικάρει δεν ξερω τι να κάνω.
> Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας, και αν κάπιος έχει εμπειρία σε παρόμοιο πρόβλημα πως το έλυσε;


 Καλησπερα φιλε μου, καλησπερα " μοναχηκε συναδελφε" , Πιστεψεμε ,δεν εισαι μονος σου, μπορει να εισαι σε μοναξια αλλα ειναι πολλα τα ατομα , ειμαστε πολλοι σαν εσενα! μπορει αλλοι να ζουμε σε καποιο μοναχικο, αποξενομενο μερος , χωριο, η μπορει να ζουμε σε καποια μεγαλη πολη,- προσωπικα θα προτιμουσα το πρωτο κι πωτες δε καταλαβα οσους μενουν σε χωριουδακια με λιγους κατοικους κι δε τους αρεσει!! - η μοναξια δεν εχει "κοληματα" σε βρησκει οπου να εισαι !
Δεν ξερω αν ερχετε αυτη σε εμας, η αν παμε εμεις στην μοναξια, δλδη αν εμεις αποξενομαστε απο το κοσμο η αν ο κοσμος φευγει απο εμας! οτι κι να ειναι η αιτια το αποτελλεσμα δυστυχως ειναι ασχημο! 
Προσωπικα παρα το οτι εδω κι ενα χρονο ζω παλυς στην περιοχη οπου μεγαλωσα, αρα εχω φιλους κι γνωστους παρα αυτα νιωθω κι εγω μια απιστευτη μοναξια! δεν ξερω το αν φταει τα φαρμακα οπου μου δινει ο γιατρος, δυστυχως ειναι πολυ απασχολημενος για να το συζητησω μαζι του το προβλημαμου κι ισως να μου τα αλλαξει.
Ο κοσμος γυρο μου ειναι σε μια κατασταση συνεχους αγχους, τελευταια εχω βαρεθει να βλεπω στον δρομο τους ανθρωπους να τσακονωντε για ανευ σημασιας αφορμες! Προσωπικα νιωθω πολυ ασχημα, απο την μια ειμαι πολυ αχαρηστος προς την ζωη μου , προς τον Θεο αφου μου εχει χαρησει πρωτα την ελευθερια μου αφου θα μπορουσα τωρα να ειμαι φυλακη! λογο ενος κακουργηματος οπου εκαμα περισι, ηταν πολυ τυχερο η σπανιο, η μαλον δωρο Θεου το οτι τελικα ειμαι εξω ως το δικαστηριο τουλαχιτον. Δευτερον η υγεια μου, παρα τα οσα αυτοκαταστροφικα συμβαντα εχω υποβαλει το κορμι μου παρα ολα αυτα ακομα στεκομαι ορθιος κι μαλιστα κατις πολυ σπανιο δεν εχω ουτε υπατιτιδα ουτε ΕΙΤΖ! κατι που θα ηταν πολυ φυσιολογικο αν λαβω υποψην τα οσα εκαμα μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο.!!Ολα τα παραπανω ειναι δωρο Θεου!! απο την αλλη ομως επειδη δεν μπορει να με εχει τοσο στα ωπα ωπα ο ΘΕΟΣ με εχει τιμορησει στα οικονομικα κι στα επαγγελματικα μου, παρα το οτι προσπαθω με παθος -βεβαια για να ειμαι ειλικρινεις πολλες φορες τα καμω σκατα, αφου οταν γινεσαι ναρκομανεις δεν μπορεις ουτε λεφτα να μαζεψεις ουτε να εχεις καλη δουλεια - 
Δεν εχω κοπελα, δεν εχω φιλο κολητο - το δευτερο ειναι καθαρα δικομου λαθος ,εγω αποφευγω, διοτις ντρεπομαι να με δει στην φαση οπου ειμαι . Για το πρωτο ομως δε φταιω τοσο πολυ, αν κι παλυς για να βρεις κοπελα, ειδικα στην ηλικια μου θελει πολυ 'δουλεια' βλεπεις μετα τα 35 λογο του οτι οι πιο πολλες κοπελες εχουν κατις μονιμο, κι επισης οι κοινωνικοι κυκλοι δεν χουν ελεθερες κοπελες αφου οι πιο πολλοι ειναι ειτε παντρεμενοι ειτε σε καποια μονιμη σχεση ,ετσι λοιπον δεν εχω την ευκερεια να γνωρισω καποια κοπελα οπως παλαια,βεβαια κι τωτες συνηθιζα να βρισκω η να καμω σχεση με τελειως αγνωστες -μαλον επειδη δεν ηθελα να μαθει για εμενα απο κανενα "καλοθελητη" κουτσομπολη, το ζητημα ειναι οτι δεν εχω την ανεση , ουτε τα λεφτα διοτις αν δεν εχεις καποια οικονομικη ανεση ΚΑΜΙΑ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ δε σε πλισιαζει!! κι οποια πει το αντιθετο η οτι δεν ειναι το φαινεσθαι αλλα το εισαι οπου τραβα μια γυναικα με καλο χαρακτηρα, μια γυναικα με ποιοτητα πνευματος κι τετοια ολα αυτα ειναι ψεματα!! μεχρι σημερα δεν εχω γνωρισει κοπελα οπου να την ενδιαφερει μοναχα το αν εμεις οι ανδρες θα τις αγαπαμε ολοκληρωτικα κι αληθεινα! ΟΛΕΣ -υπαχουν κι εξερεσεις βεβαια ,αλλα ο κανωνας ειναι αυτος- ολες οι γυναικες ενδιαφεροντε ο μελοντικος τους ανδρας-γκομενος να ειναι ζηλευτος για τα υλικα κι τα εξωτερικα του αγαθα απο τις φιλες της κι απο την κοινωνια της!! ειδικα οι ελληνιδες.

----------


## ^Heaven^

Γειά σας,μόλις γράφτηκα στο φόρουμ και ελπίζω να τα ξαναπούμε για το θέμα επειδή με απασχολεί και εμένα τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια.Ελπίζω να έχει αλλάξει κάτι από τότε που γράφτηκε το πρώτο μήνυμα απο τον apsichologitos.

----------


## stefamw

Κανω και γω bump στο θεμα, ειμαι 26 με κοινωνικο αγχος και ειμαι στην ιδια κατασταση. Σχεδον σε ολους τους ανθρωπους το να πεις δεν εχω καμια παρεα δεν σε παιρνουν στα σοβαρα, ισως απλα θεωρουν οτι δεν βγαινεις συχνα ή εχεις μονο 1-2 φιλους. Το οτι δεν εχεις απολυτως κανενα δεν μπορουν να το επεξεργαστουν. Το θεωρουν δεδομενο να εχει καποιος. Οταν ομως πασχεις απο αυτη την καταραμενη νευρωση, ισως ειναι μια συνηθισμενη κατασταση /αποτελεσμα το να μην εχεις παρεα.
Οποιος/α ειναι απο Θεσσαλονικη ή καπου κοντα τελος παντων και ενδιαφερεται για ενα φιλικο καφε, μπορουμε να τα πουμε κ απο κοντα. Στειλτε μου ΡΜ!

----------


## DelMem230718a

Στα ίδια είμαι. Είχα από μικρή μια φίλη κολλητή αλλά έφυγε σε άλλη πόλη, άρχισε να κρυώνει και τώρα σπάνια μιλάμε. Από κει και πέρα έκανα γνωστούς και τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο γιατί δεν κρατούσαν. Για παράδειγμα πήγαινα γυμναστήριο μιλούσαμε εκεί με διάφορα άτομα και τίποτα παραπάνω. Μετά τέλος. Μεγάλο πρόβλημα μου ίσως.

----------


## ioannis2

Απλά δεν ταιριάζεις μαζί τους. Η διαπίστωση μου αφορά και στο θεματοθέτη και σε όλους τους προλαλήσαντες.
Μην βρίσκεις το φταίξιμο σε σένα όταν τους έδωσες τον καλύτερο σου εαυτό για να σε δεχτούν. Δυστυχώς χάθηκε η καλοσύνη, το να σε αποδεχτούν δλδ με αγάπη στην παρέα τους έστω και αν ο χαρακτήρας και τα ενδιαφέροντα σου είναι διαφορετικά απ αυτούς. Έπειτα ξεκινάς μια απέλπιδα προσπάθεια να ευθυγραμμίσεις τον εαυτό σου με το χαρακτήρα και τα ενδιαφέροντα τους η οποία δεν σου φέρνει την ποθητή αποδοχή.
Το ίδιο αφορά και σε μένα. Στο τέλος καταντάς να συναναστρέφεσαι με προβληματικά άτομα επειδή μόνο αυτοί σε αποδέχονται.
Αν ήμουν κοντά δεν θα απέκλεια επικοινωνία με άτομα από το φορουμ νοουμένου ότι από τα γραφόμενα και το ύφος του μου προκαλεί εντυπωση ότι υπάρχει κοινό έδαφος και ότι δεν είναι απλά για να γεμίζει ο ένας τα κενά του άλλου ή για να λέμε τον πόνο μας.

----------


## DelMem230718a

> Απλά δεν ταιριάζεις μαζί τους. Η διαπίστωση μου αφορά και στο θεματοθέτη και σε όλους τους προλαλήσαντες.
> Μην βρίσκεις το φταίξιμο σε σένα όταν τους έδωσες τον καλύτερο σου εαυτό για να σε δεχτούν. Δυστυχώς χάθηκε η καλοσύνη, το να σε αποδεχτούν δλδ με αγάπη στην παρέα τους έστω και αν ο χαρακτήρας και τα ενδιαφέροντα σου είναι διαφορετικά απ αυτούς. Έπειτα ξεκινάς μια απέλπιδα προσπάθεια να ευθυγραμμίσεις τον εαυτό σου με το χαρακτήρα και τα ενδιαφέροντα τους η οποία δεν σου φέρνει την ποθητή αποδοχή.
> Το ίδιο αφορά και σε μένα. Στο τέλος καταντάς να συναναστρέφεσαι με προβληματικά άτομα επειδή μόνο αυτοί σε αποδέχονται.
> Αν ήμουν κοντά δεν θα απέκλεια επικοινωνία με άτομα από το φορουμ νοουμένου ότι από τα γραφόμενα και το ύφος του μου προκαλεί εντυπωση ότι υπάρχει κοινό έδαφος και ότι δεν είναι απλά για να γεμίζει ο ένας τα κενά του άλλου ή για να λέμε τον πόνο μας.


Σε ευχαριστώ. Τόσο ενθαρρυντικά λόγια.

----------


## Ry X

ίσως ανήκω ακόμα στους τυχερούς που έχουν 4-5 πολύ καλούς φίλους αλλά θέλω να αναφέρω οτι οι καιροί που ζούμε είναι πολύ δύσκολοι ...ο κόσμος είναι φοβισμένος,καχύποπτος και με πολλά προβλήματα κατα συνέπεια δεν γίνονται ευκολα φιλίες.

Τη δεκαετία του 90' στην εφηβεία μου όλα ήταν διαφορετικά και ευκολοτερα σε αυτό τον τομέα....υπήρχαν φυσικά και κάποιες αξίες.Με τα χρόνια όμως οι ανθρωποι χάνονται αλλάζουν δρόμους και αυτό δεν είναι οποσδήποτε κακό.
Έχω ξεκόψει με πολλούς και δεν κάνω ευκολα νέες γνωριμίες γιατί δεν μπορώ ουτε θέλω να υποκρίνομαι για να "ταιριάζω" με ατομα που έχουμε διαφορετικές απόψεις ΚΑΙ ειναι συμφεροντολόγοι..

Πιστευω στην επαρχία (μικρές πόλεις/χωρια) τα πράγματα είναι λίγο διαφορετικά αλλά και εκεί έχουν θέματα με κουτσομπολιά ,καβγάδες ,ανεργία οπότε πληρώνεις κι εκεί διαφορετικά το τίμημα.

----------


## Nothing

> Χαιρετίζω όλα τα μέλη του forum.
> Είμαι καινούργιος είμαι 30 χρονών και είναι το πρώτο μου θέμα στο forum.
> Όπως λέει και ο τίτλος του θέματος δυσκολεύομαι πολύ στο να βρω και να κάνω καινούργιες παρέες και φίλους, δεν ξέρω άμα έχω κοινωνικό άγχος ή στρες και με δυσκολεύει σε αυτόν τον τομέα.
> Έχω δοκιμάσει πολλές δραστηριότητες και τρόπους αλλά τίποτα. Παρατηρώ οτι όλοι όσοι έχουν ήδη παρέες και φίλους δεν ενδιαφέρονται για άλλες η να γνωρίσουν καινούργια άτομα. Επίσης εχω διαπίστώσει όσες φορές προσπάθησα να πλησιάσω πολύ κοινωνικά άτομα οτι οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς εχουν απαιτήσεις για να σε κάνουν παρέα πχ να μπορεις να τους γνωρίσεις κοπέλες ή να είσαι αρκετά γνωστός κτλ.
> Τα τελευταία χρόνια δεν εχω κανέναν και είμαι τελείως μόνος απλά βλέπω τους άλλους που κάνουν παρέες πολύ εύκολα και όλοι τους θέλουν και εχω φρικάρει δεν ξερω τι να κάνω.
> Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας, και αν κάπιος έχει εμπειρία σε παρόμοιο πρόβλημα πως το έλυσε;


Αδερφε δεν φταις σε τιποτα και εγω μια απο τα ιδια ειμαι.Eχω καταλαβει πως οι Eλληνες σαν λαος ειμαστε κλειστοι δεν ανοιγομαστε ευκολα,κρινουμε τον αλλον χωρις καν να του μιλησουμε ,τωρα της μοδας ειναι να εχεις like και followers για να σε κανουν παρεα .Αν δεν εχεις τοτε σε θεωρουν σκουπιδι,μπορει να εισαι ο ποιο γαματος ο ποιο καλος ανθρωπος στον κοσμο αλλα αν δεν εχεις likes και followers δεν πας πουθενα.Eχω παει σε ψυχολογους και ψυχιατρους και ολοι τις ιδιες πιπες λενε "βγες εξω, μιλα" πραγματα τα οποια τα εχω κανει 5000 φορες.Τιποτα απλα μαθε να περνας καλα μονος σου μην υπολογιζεις κανεναν γιατι τελικα ειναι ολοι μαλακες σε αυτην την χωρα γι αυτο και παει κατα διαολου αυτη η χωρα γιατι εχει ηλιθιους πολιτες.Eγω προσωπικα επελεξα να ειμαι μονος γιατι ειδα οτι ολοι στην παρεα μου με ζηλευανε ,απο μπροστα φιλοι απο πισω φιδια κολοβα ,αυτοι ειναι οι Eλληνες η το καταλαβαινεις τωρα η θα μεινεις για παντα μονος με καταθλιψη.Μερικες φορες ειναι καλυτερα να εισαι μονος παρα με <<φιλους>>.Eγω ειμαι μονος εδω και 4 χρονια και κανω εξαναγκαστικη παρεα με κατι 30 χρονων μαμακιδες φλωρους που δεν ταιριαζω καθολου, για να μην με πιανουν οι σκεψεις της μοναξιας.Eγω εχω να πω επισης πως και οι φιλοι που βλεπεις οι παρεες δηλαδη, μην νομιζεις οτι περνανε οντως καλα ειμαι 1000% σιγουρος οτι ο ενας θαβει τον αλλον οπως γινοτανε και με τις δικες μου παρεες και εγω ειμαι ατομο που ειχα αρκετες παρεες απλα ξεκοψα γιατι βαρεθηκα να παριστανω καποιον αλλον, ωστε να με συμπαθουν.Σκεφτηκα πως μια ζωη την εχουμε γιατι να την ζησω οπως θελουν οι αλλοι και οχι οπως θελω εγω?Eγω προσωπικα εχω ετοιμασει τα χαρτια μου για το εξωτερικο και προετοιμαζομε για το επαγγελμα που θα κανω εκει ουτε κοιταω να βρω φιλους ουτε τιποτα.Eγω θελω να φυγω απο εδω γιατι εκτος απο την οικονομικη κριση οι ανθρωποι εδω ειναι ολοι ψευτικοι,ηλιθιοι,δηθεν προχωρημενια,δηθεν ξερολες,δηθεν κοινωνικοι και στην πραγματικοτητα ειναι οι ποιο ακοινωνητοι οι ποιο μπουχεσες οι ποιο φλωροι οι ποιο ιπποκριτες και ισως τα μεγαλυτερα μουνοπαναοι ποιο θρασυδειλοι του πλανητοι.Μακρια απο Eλληνες και θα βρεις την υγεια σου στο εγγυομαι guarrantee αδερφε.Η λυση ειναι να μαθεις αγγλικα και να φυγεις απο την χωρα δεν υπαρχει αλλη ,σε 10-15 χρονια τα πραγματα εδω θα εχουν γινει πολυ χειροτερα. Σε λιγα χρονακια που εδω δεν θα εχουν να φανε τοτε να δουμε ποιοι ειναι οντως οι <<φιλοι>>.Οταν πεινασουν οι νεοελληνες να βρουν λεφτα απο τους followers.Eμενα 
προσωπικα ολοι αυτοι που με θαβανε και με σνομπαρανε ξες που καταληξανε τωρα?ανεργοι να με παρακαλανε να τους παρω για υπαλληλους ,τετοια καταντια .Τετοιους αχρηστους ψαχνεις για παρεα?καλυτερα μονος η τουλαχιστον με ξενους.Ποτε μα ποτε ομως με Eλληνες, αυτους θα τους κοιτας λες και ειναι σκουλικια.

----------


## Nightshark

> Αδερφε δεν φταις σε τιποτα και εγω μια απο τα ιδια ειμαι.Eχω καταλαβει πως οι Eλληνες σαν λαος ειμαστε κλειστοι δεν ανοιγομαστε ευκολα,κρινουμε τον αλλον χωρις καν να του μιλησουμε ,τωρα της μοδας ειναι να εχεις like και followers για να σε κανουν παρεα .Αν δεν εχεις τοτε σε θεωρουν σκουπιδι,μπορει να εισαι ο ποιο γαματος ο ποιο καλος ανθρωπος στον κοσμο αλλα αν δεν εχεις likes και followers δεν πας πουθενα.Eχω παει σε ψυχολογους και ψυχιατρους και ολοι τις ιδιες πιπες λενε "βγες εξω, μιλα" πραγματα τα οποια τα εχω κανει 5000 φορες.Τιποτα απλα μαθε να περνας καλα μονος σου μην υπολογιζεις κανεναν γιατι τελικα ειναι ολοι μαλακες σε αυτην την χωρα γι αυτο και παει κατα διαολου αυτη η χωρα γιατι εχει ηλιθιους πολιτες.Eγω προσωπικα επελεξα να ειμαι μονος γιατι ειδα οτι ολοι στην παρεα μου με ζηλευανε ,απο μπροστα φιλοι απο πισω φιδια κολοβα ,αυτοι ειναι οι Eλληνες η το καταλαβαινεις τωρα η θα μεινεις για παντα μονος με καταθλιψη.Μερικες φορες ειναι καλυτερα να εισαι μονος παρα με <<φιλους>>.Eγω ειμαι μονος εδω και 4 χρονια και κανω εξαναγκαστικη παρεα με κατι 30 χρονων μαμακιδες φλωρους που δεν ταιριαζω καθολου, για να μην με πιανουν οι σκεψεις της μοναξιας.Eγω εχω να πω επισης πως και οι φιλοι που βλεπεις οι παρεες δηλαδη, μην νομιζεις οτι περνανε οντως καλα ειμαι 1000% σιγουρος οτι ο ενας θαβει τον αλλον οπως γινοτανε και με τις δικες μου παρεες και εγω ειμαι ατομο που ειχα αρκετες παρεες απλα ξεκοψα γιατι βαρεθηκα να παριστανω καποιον αλλον, ωστε να με συμπαθουν.Σκεφτηκα πως μια ζωη την εχουμε γιατι να την ζησω οπως θελουν οι αλλοι και οχι οπως θελω εγω?Eγω προσωπικα εχω ετοιμασει τα χαρτια μου για το εξωτερικο και προετοιμαζομε για το επαγγελμα που θα κανω εκει ουτε κοιταω να βρω φιλους ουτε τιποτα.Eγω θελω να φυγω απο εδω γιατι εκτος απο την οικονομικη κριση οι ανθρωποι εδω ειναι ολοι ψευτικοι,ηλιθιοι,δηθεν προχωρημενια,δηθεν ξερολες,δηθεν κοινωνικοι και στην πραγματικοτητα ειναι οι ποιο ακοινωνητοι οι ποιο μπουχεσες οι ποιο φλωροι οι ποιο ιπποκριτες και ισως τα μεγαλυτερα μουνοπαναοι ποιο θρασυδειλοι του πλανητοι.Μακρια απο Eλληνες και θα βρεις την υγεια σου στο εγγυομαι guarrantee αδερφε.Η λυση ειναι να μαθεις αγγλικα και να φυγεις απο την χωρα δεν υπαρχει αλλη ,σε 10-15 χρονια τα πραγματα εδω θα εχουν γινει πολυ χειροτερα. Σε λιγα χρονακια που εδω δεν θα εχουν να φανε τοτε να δουμε ποιοι ειναι οντως οι <<φιλοι>>.Οταν πεινασουν οι νεοελληνες να βρουν λεφτα απο τους followers.Eμενα 
> προσωπικα ολοι αυτοι που με θαβανε και με σνομπαρανε ξες που καταληξανε τωρα?ανεργοι να με παρακαλανε να τους παρω για υπαλληλους ,τετοια καταντια .Τετοιους αχρηστους ψαχνεις για παρεα?καλυτερα μονος η τουλαχιστον με ξενους.Ποτε μα ποτε ομως με Eλληνες, αυτους θα τους κοιτας λες και ειναι σκουλικια.


Εγώ πάντως συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου μη σου πω κιόλας πως καλύτερη συντροφιά είναι τα video games κ ειδικά τα online πχ έχω γνωρίσει έτσι άτομα πάρα να βγω έξω 

Εστάλη από Mi A2 Lite στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## giannis000

κ γω μια απ τα ιδια αδερφε... κανεναν

----------


## little

Και εγω μια απο τα ιδια αν και πλεον δεν ασχολουμαι ΚΑΝ δεν με αφορα γιατι δεν ψαχνω να βρω κάτι που δεν υπαρχει!
Συμφωνω απολυτα με τον Nothing εχω σκεφτει και εγω το ενδεχομενο το προβλημα να το εχουμε σαν λαος αλλα νομιζω πως παντου ετσι ειναι πανω κατω απλά ίσως οχι σε τοσο μεγαλο βαθμο οσο στην Ελλαδα.
Αμα τελικά πας στο εξωτερικο nothing θα χα μεγαλη περιεργεια αν μπορουσες να μας ενημερώσεις για το αν καταφερεις να προσαρμοστεις ευκολα και να κάνεις παρεες σχεσεις κλπ

----------


## giannis000

> Και εγω μια απο τα ιδια αν και πλεον δεν ασχολουμαι ΚΑΝ δεν με αφορα γιατι δεν ψαχνω να βρω κάτι που δεν υπαρχει!
> Συμφωνω απολυτα με τον Nothing εχω σκεφτει και εγω το ενδεχομενο το προβλημα να το εχουμε σαν λαος αλλα νομιζω πως παντου ετσι ειναι πανω κατω απλά ίσως οχι σε τοσο μεγαλο βαθμο οσο στην Ελλαδα.
> Αμα τελικά πας στο εξωτερικο nothing θα χα μεγαλη περιεργεια αν μπορουσες να μας ενημερώσεις για το αν καταφερεις να προσαρμοστεις ευκολα και να κάνεις παρεες σχεσεις κλπ


πρεπει να μας πεις 2-3 λογια για το πως τα καταφερες να μην σ ενδιαφερει καν

----------


## little

> πρεπει να μας πεις 2-3 λογια για το πως τα καταφερες να μην σ ενδιαφερει καν


Δεν ξυπνησα μια μερα και ειπα τωρα δεν με νοιαζει, απλα ΟΝΤΩΣ εμπλεξα σε τοσο τοξικα κακά ζηλιάρικα άτομα που θελαν ΜΟΝΟ το κακο μου και προσπαθουσαν με καθε τροπο να μου κανουν κακο οποτε ηταν μονοδρομος! Εγω ομως εκει τους δικαιολογουσα μια ζωη οκ ελεγα πχ η ταδε ζηλευει ε ειναι ανθρωπινη η ζηλια ελεγα και το προσπερναγα πχ. Και ετσι ηταν παντα δικαιολογουσα τα αδικαιολόγητα μεχρι που εφτασε ο κομπος στο χτενι μεχρι που ενοιωθα πως εχουν τετοια κακια μεσα τους που προτιμουν εσυ να μεινεις στασιμη στην ζωη σου παρα να πανε αυτοι μπροστα. Οτι προσπαθουσαν με ΚΑΘΕ υπαρκτο τροπο να σε διαλυσουν ψυχολογικα για να αισθανουν αυτοι καλά! Οτι ο μονος λογος για να σε προσεγγισει κάποιος ειναι το συμφερον και κανενας άλλος! 
Οποτε ηρθε μονο του απλα οταν ξεκοψα απο ολους και απο ολα ενοιωσα πως ειναι να ζεις ανθρωπινα χωρις καποιον να σου πινει το αιμα καθε μερα. Και οταν ενας τυφλος βρει το φως του δεν θελει να το ξαναχασει με τίποτα.
Επισης συνειδητοποιησα πως οντως αυτο που βλεπουμε δεν ειναι αληθεια. Βλεπεις πχ ενα ζευγαρι δεν ξερεις τι συμβαινει απο πισω τι συμφεροντα κρυβονται κλπ. Ως αθωα μια ζωη νομιζα οτι ολα ηταν αγνα και πως κρυβονται πραγματικα συναισθηματα.

----------


## Art_Phil

Το πρόβλημά σου είναι αρκετά συχνό..
Υπάρχουν αρκετά άτομα που αντιμετωπίζουν δυσκολίες σε αυτό τον τομέα..
Για μένα είναι τελείως λάθος να υπάρχει μια συνδεση μεταξύ κοινωνικοποιήσης και προσωπικής αξίας..
Συνήθως τέτοια θέματα σχετίζονται με τις κοινωνικές δεξιότητες του ατόμου. Κάποιοι τις έχουν ανεπτυγμένες και άλλοι ίσως χρειαστούν μια δουλίτσα παραπάνω για να τις εξελίξουν. Και ναι ο ψυχολογός και ειδικά κάποιες μορφές ψυχοθεραπείας ειδικεύονται σε τέτοια θέματα. Στις δεξιότητες αυτές συμπεριλαμβάνεται το να έχεις αυτοπεποιθηση, το να προβάλλεις σωστά και αυθεντικά τον εαυτό σου, το να αναγνωρίζεις τα συναισθήματα των άλλων κλπ. 
Ο δυσκολότερος φαύλος κυκλος σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είναι ότι οι δυσκολίες σ αυτό τον τομέα μπορούν να οδηγησουν σε διαστρεβλωμένη εικονα εαυτού και αρκετά χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση που με τη σειρά της κάνει δυσκολότερη την αλληλεπίδραση με τους άλλους. 
Πάντα η αυτοπεποίθηση παίζει μείζονα ρόλο στις κοινωνικές σχέσεις..
Σκέψου ότι άμα εσύ ο ίδιος είσαι αμήχανος, ντρέπεσαι και αμφισβητείς την αξία σου, ένας άνθρωπος που δεν σε γνωρίζει καθόλου δεν θα μπορεί να διακρίνει ποιος είσαι, είσαι καλυμένος με μια θολούρα..
Από την άλλη ένας άνθρωπος με ενέργεια, αγάπη για ζωή και αυτοπεποίθηση, είναι λαμπερός και πολύ ελκυστικός
Καταταλλα δεν υπάρχουν κανόνες τύπου ότι οι άνθρωποι δεν θέλουν άλλους φίλους, οι πολύ κοινωνικοί άνθρωποι σε θέλουν για τις γνωριμίες σου κλπ. Αυτά είναι παγίδες.
Δεν θα αρέσουμε σε όλους, με κάποιους ανθρώπους ειμαστε συμβατοί και με άλλους όχι..
Συμφωνώ με τον nikos2, αν έχεις προσπαθήσει και δεν έχεις καταφέρει αυτό που θα ήθελες, μην αφήσεις τα χρόνια να περάσουν, επισκέψου έναν ειδικό σε αυτά τα θέματα να το λύσετε μαζί εποικοδημητικά!!

----------


## Γεώργιος81

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!

Βρίσκομαι και εγώ για πολύ καιρό χωρίς ιδιαίτερες παρέες.Όσοι φίλοι μου έχουν μείνει από τα παιδικά μου χρόνια και εξαιτίας κάποιων προσωπικών και οικογενειακών προβλημάτων απομονώθηκα.
Δεν με πείραζε για αρκετό διάστημα διότι εργαζόμουν και παρακολουθούσα πολλά σεμινάρια σχετικά με ενεργειακές θεραπείες για να λύσω τα προβλήματα μου.
Οι άνθρωποι έχω καταλάβει είναι τόσο ανοιχτόι όσο επιτρέπεις εσύ να είναι. Όλα πηγάζουν μέσα από το είναι μας και στο τι έλκουμε παίζει ρόλο τι είμαστε.Δεν το λέω δογματικά αλλά μέσα από εμπειρία.
Προσωπικά η κοινωνική φοβία μου έχει εγκατασταθεί σε μένα από μικρή ηλικία.Στο σχολειο δεν έκανα παρέες,στο πανεπιστημιο με χτύπησε η καταθλιψη και απομονώθηκα και γενικά είχα εθισμό με τα βιντεοπαιχνίδια.
Με την ψυχοθεραπεια και την ομοιοπαθητική έκανα αρκετα βήματα αλλά ορισμένα στοιχεία είναι βαθεία ρυζωμένα και επανέρχονται. 
Αυτο που θεωρώ ότι μπορεί να ανατρεψει την κατασταση σε όσους φοβουνται και γενικά σε όσους ανθρώπους νοιωθουν μόνοι είναι να είναι δραστήριοι.Παρόλο το βάρος της καταστασης και τη δυσκολία που έχει ο φόβος είναι να τολμήσουν. Η δική μου περίπτωση έχει περάσει μέσα από πολλά σταδια για να μπορέσω να ανοιγομαι και ακόμα υπάρχει αυτό το άγχος.Πάντα θα υπάρχει και είναι κάτι που μπορείς να μαθεις να διαχειρίζεσε.
Αν είσαι χαλαρός όλα μπαινουν σε μια ροη.
Θα χαιρόμουν να γνωρίσω άτομα από το φορουμ για να αλληλεπιδράμε και να μοιραστούμε ιστορίες για να γνωριστούμε καλυτερα. Σιγουρα θα λειτουργήσει υποστηρικτά και σε μένα γιατί περνάω μια φάση που δεν έχω και πολύ ορεξη και αποφάσισα να ανοιχθώ παραπανω μέσα απο εδώ.

----------


## Constantly curious

Καλώς όρισες  :Smile:

----------


## Γεώργιος81

> Καλώς όρισες


Γειά σου Constantly curious  :Smile:

----------


## Constantly curious

Είχα Υψηλά Ιδανικά για τις ανθρώπινες σχέσεις. Ειλικρίνεια, ενσυναίσθηση, στοργή ως προς το "πρόβλημα" του Άλλου. Φυσικά απο νεαρή ηλικία κατάλαβα πως είμαι αρκετά αφελής. Κλείδωσα μέσα μου. Ταυτόχρονα πάντοτε ο νους μου έτρεχε στο να βρω το νόημα σχεδόν σε όλα. Μου είπαν τα σκέφτομαι πολύ... Τελικά βρήκα παρηγοριά σε ατομικές δραστηριότητες. Μπορώ να μιλήσω σχεδόν με όλους τους ανθρώπους και είμαι ανοιχτή αλλά όταν βλέπω χολή δηλητήριο υπεροψία δεν κάθομαι λεπτό. Τελικά εμείς είμαστε οι περίεργοι; δεν είχα τη δυνατότητα να συναναστραφω πχ μόνο με διανοητές ούτε με ενδιαφερε να μπω σε ένα καλούπι. Πλέον ακολουθώ τη ροή τη ζωής αλλά πάντοτε με επιφύλαξή. Εύχομαι εδώ να γνωρίσεις ανθρώπους που ίσως και να γίνουν φίλοι ζωής!!!

----------


## Γεώργιος81

Συμφωνώ σε όλα οσα λες Art_Phil. Η αυτοπεποίθηση παιζει μείζων ρόλο. Η κοινωνική φοβία και όποιες δυσκολίες ενα άτομο αντιμετωπίζει μειώνονται οταν κάποιος πιστευει στον εαυτό του.
Οταν ομως εχεις περασει μια ψυχική ασθένεια,το καθιστά ποιο επίπονο να βρεις το κουράγιο να το αντιμετωπισεις.

Το στίγμα που υφίσταται το άτομο,κυριως από συγγενείς και πολλές φορές ατομα μεσα στην οικογένεια,που δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν τι συμβαίνει στον πάσχοντα φέρνει απόγνωση και συγκρούσεις. Ολο το σύστημα χρειαζεται θεραπεία αν υπαρχει τέτοιου είδους κατάσταση. 

Προσωπικά με εχει βοηθήσει να διαβαζω βιβλια αυτοβοήθειας με τεχνικές στην επικοινωνία. Τις δοκιμασα και ειδα ανταπόκριση γιατί οι ανθρωποι ως επι τον πλειστον αναζητούν την ανθρωπινη επαφή.

----------


## Γεώργιος81

Φαίνεται ότι έχεις κάνει δουλειά με τον Εαυτό σου. Συγχαρητήρια!! Το μονοπάτι ειναι μοναχικό και ο αναζητητής έχει συνοδοιπορους. Δεν ειναι μόνος στο ταξίδι της ανακάλυψης του εαυτού του και οπως μίλησες για διάκριση,ειναι και αυτή βασικός πυλώνας. 

Κάνω την προσπάθεια μου με την ψυχοθεραπεία και ελπίζω και εγώ να βρω ατομα εδώ που να μοιραστούμε ελπιδοφόρες εμπειρίες. 

Καλό βράδυ

----------


## Constantly curious

Ποιος έχει κάνει δουλειά;; συμμετείχες ενεργά σε ομάδες ή συλλογους για να γνωρίσεις πιο γρήγορα κόσμο; το είχα δοκιμασει, λίγο βέβαια, αλλά ειναι καλός τρόπος και αυτός.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Να προτείνω κατι τελείως χαζο; γιατί δε μπαίνεις στο ντοντ που ειναι για παιχνίδια; εγω ηδη εχω 4 φιλες απο εκει μεσω ενός παιχνιδιού. Και δε το επιδίωξα.. Απλα παιξε παιξε έρχεσαι κοντα με κάποια άτομα.. Και δεν ειμαι και κανα πιτσιρίκι, είμαι 30..και συχνά κανονιζονται συνάντησες και οχι σε ερωτικό επίπεδο.. Τωτα πχ με καλεσαν δύο συμπαικτες για καφε αλλα δε μπορώ να παω γιατί έχω σχέση και θα γίνει της βοσνιας.

----------


## Constantly curious

Δεν είναι χαζο. Έχει και κατηγορίες να επιλέξει κάποιος. Εγώ προσωπικά σε αυτή τη φάση δεν το ξεκινάω γιατί πρέπει να έχω συγκεκριμένες ώρες το κινητό κοντά και όλες τις υπόλοιπες όχι. Λατρευα τα κουίζ γνώσεων πάντως. Ωραία ιδέα Ν. Φ. Καληνύχτα  :Smile:

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Δεν είναι χαζο. Έχει και κατηγορίες να επιλέξει κάποιος. Εγώ προσωπικά σε αυτή τη φάση δεν το ξεκινάω γιατί πρέπει να έχω συγκεκριμένες ώρες το κινητό κοντά και όλες τις υπόλοιπες όχι. Λατρευα τα κουίζ γνώσεων πάντως. Ωραία ιδέα Ν. Φ. Καληνύχτα


Εγω ελιωνα στο ζωγράφισε το.. Ήμουν γνωστό μέλος καποτε!! Να κανονίσουμε κανα παιχνιδάκι οταν ευκαιρησεις... Καλο βράδυ και σε σενα και καλή ξεκούραση

----------


## Γεώργιος81

Απο τον τρόπο γραφής σου το συμπέρανα curious.

Συμμετειχα εθελοντικά σε ενα σύλλογο έχοντας ενεργή συμμετοχή. Γνώρισα άτομα αλλά λόγω χαμηλής αυτοπεποίθησης δεν προχώρησα να κρατήσω φιλίες. Οτι γινόταν ήταν στα πλαίσια των δραστηριοτήτων. 
Με ομάδες λίγα πράγματα,δύσκολα προσαρμόζουν. Κρίνω τους ανθρωπους και συχνά νοιωθω οτι δεν ταιριαζω με κανεναν.

----------


## Constantly curious

Έχω συμφιλιωθεί με το τι είμαι όχι στο 100% φυσικά ! Όπως το έγραψες για το παραπάνω που δεν σε εμπνέει να το κηνυγησεις έτσι αισθάνομαι και εγώ. Κάθε μέρα στη ζωή μας παλεύουμε με το τι είμαστε και απαντάμε στα ερεθίσματα που συναντάμε.

----------

